# Jenn-Air Freezer Light



## Good2 (Jan 30, 2017)

My light in the Jenn-Air freezer (Model #JFC2089WEM!!) went out. I replaced the bulb and the new bulb doesn't work. I took the old bulb and plugged it into a lamp and it worked! How can this be fixed? I'm not a handy person so I hope this is an easy fix! (The frig light is working fine)
Can anyone help?!?!?!?!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check the door switch and check the contractors inside the socket. Be sure to have the door switch in the closed mode to avoid getting shocked.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It might be as complicated as a problem with the lamps wiring - which could range from a simple failed wire connection to a failed control module of some kind. Appliance wiring diagrams are usually mounted on the back somewhere. If your not handy or comfortable, you may want to call a tech, but before you do that, see if there is a little tab at the centre of the base of the socket (*turn off power/unplug freezer first*). If there is, it may need lifting up a bit so it can contact the base of the bulb.


----------



## Good2 (Jan 30, 2017)

ThankYou for your responses. I seem to have gotten it working again!!! I'm new to this site but can see how useful it is already!:biggrin2:


----------

